
Show HN: Instantly Visualize Performance (and Risk) for All Crypto and S&P500 - nyrulez
http://coinquanta.com
======
trisomy21
Interesting. Can you talk a bit about how you built this and what you hope to
accomplish with it?

~~~
nyrulez
The whole backend is in Python + Pandas (which is bulk of the work - market
data, quantitative analysis, aggregation, some performance engineering and so
on). For the Webapp itself, I used a library called Dash. I recommend it for
data heavy applications :)

I am working on a more ambitious (for me) venture to bring Quantitative
Finance + Data Science to the DIY Investor community, for Stocks/ETFs/MFs and
Crypto. That means being able to distill the market data towards good
performance and risk without all the manual research, managing Risk/Reward and
Correlations for your portfolio in a more informed way vs basing your
investment purely on performance and subjective news/opinions. Things are done
quite differently in hedge funds vs how the mainstream still invests. This is
a step towards that. I explain more here:
[https://www.benefits.coinquanta.com/](https://www.benefits.coinquanta.com/)

